# Another year of...



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

DUST IN THE QUEENS TROPHY CASE!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: dd:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah but we sent the pack home!!!!!!

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The loss was pretty much expected from a lot of Viking fans so it really isn't a big deal. :lol: Kicking the pack out was really just a step forward towards better things to come for us and worse things for the pack. Atlanta will beat Philly. We played pretty poor and still hung in the game.

I'm not usually one to talk about "next year" but the Vikes took a big step in getting their feet wet and da' pack have big time cap issues so the div. will be ours hands down. oke: I'm sure the cheeseheads will kiss and make up with their little packer women after today. dd: Usually takes a good week of whining and a Viking loss before it's out of their system when they get pounded. Us Viking fans could care less, we've seen it all. :lol:

When is the next replay of last weeks Packer killing? :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Hard to make a winner out of 4+ decades of losers!! :wink:

Queens fan famous last words- There's always next year!! :eyeroll:

No division this year, no superbowl rings and no class!!! HeHeHeHe :lame:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm getting the itch for some new "Cops" episodes live from Green Bay. :lol: Dem' der' aotta be some jim dandy's. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was disapointed but kind of figured the Eagles would win.

I kept using the remote to find the Packers game yesterday....OH wait,they got their butts kicked last week and were playing golf yesterday.  :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Gotta luv Queen fan, they are about the most resilient and optimistic folk out there!! 8)


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Now that the queens season is over, you can join us Pack fans and watch tapes of your superbowl victories. Oops, I forgot, the queens never won a Superbowl. :jammin: uke:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> you can join us Pack fans


I'd rather scratch poison ivy and be out of beer than sit with the Ralph and Potsies and watch old reruns. :lol:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Add poison oak, hunting with goldens and watching the queens. uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Pack 2 Vikes 1

Anything other than a super bowl win is elementary!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Pack ended 10-7, Queens 9-9 :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You forgot...Pack ended week early.And in their own backyard.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Spoken like a true Viking fan..........with a lack of intelligence and complete ignorance! :toofunny: :jammin: :toofunny:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Way to go Remmi... :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Viking losses to da' Pack may have hurt but the one delivered by the Vikes at Green Bay *KILLED!!!*
That spoken by a realistic fan who only needs a short term memory. :lol: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Remmi_&_I said:


> Spoken like a true Viking fan..........with a lack of intelligence and complete ignorance! :toofunny: :jammin: :toofunny:


Now that hurts, Remmi! May the Pack have 10 Detroit Lion-like seasons starting next year. Ohhh.... that is pretty harsh. How about 5 Detroit Lion-like years. We don't want to diminish the rivalry that badly.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh yeah I should also mention not only did the Pack's season end at the hands of their rival....but that 10-6 record also means they are lower on the draft board...

And with all those potential free agents and no cap space...they will be lucky to win half their games next year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Is queen fan hoping Favre retires?? :lol:

8-8 record with a pair of wins over the queens, I'd take it!!

Playoff bound in '05!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> but that 10-6 record also means they are lower on the draft board...


hahahaha.... vikes always get good picks, ya know why? Bad record 36 out of 40 times...hahahaha...the Vikes are the most famous loosers in the NFL...hahaha :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nah don't want Farve to retire...he is what makes it interesting.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> 8-8 record with a pair of wins over the queens, I'd take it!!


You should, it's the best they'll do for years to come. I'll also be willing to bet any cheesehead with half a clue (hard to find) would have traded in 2 meaningless wins over Minnesota for one *BIG ONE* Na na na na na!!

Ain't nothing like delivering the knockout blow to a cheeseheads' season. The whining on the otherside of the creek is music to my ears. :bartime: :jammin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy....what else can they do with all that cheese,but Whine?

And your'e right...I would bet evry cheesehead would trade that 10-6 record and 2 regular season wins for that playoff win.

And taking away Sherman's GM duties won't help....the Pack will still sink next year.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

A playoff win is just another meaningless win UNLESS you win the big one. For you Queen fans, that's the SUPERBOWL!! But I guess you wouldn't know that now would you.. :withstupid:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Bwaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaa aah , you kill me!!!
I heard all this same retoric last year too!!! :lame: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: oke:


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

KEN W said:


> ....but that 10-6 record also means they are lower on the draft board...


Vikes don't make much use of thier draft picks now days. Besides, even if they had the first pick overall Red would purposly drop 2 picks by running out of time on the decision clock cause he's too cheap to dish out the money. Vikes will never win with Red at the helm cause his pay scale for coordinators is half of the next lowest team in the league. The only one's that would work for him are either rubes or someone trying to break into the league and will bolt the first time they get a chance (Linehan).


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

[/quote]the Vikes are the most famous loosers in the NFL...[/quote]

Now that my friends is a true realist! :beer:

Don't you feel the luv in the air. Speaking of which, it is 45 degrees in Bismarck right now!! Feels great!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> A playoff win is just another meaningless win UNLESS you win the big one. For you Queen fans, that's the SUPERBOWL!! But I guess you wouldn't know that now would you..


Ripline goes for the throat, I like it.  As a Twins fan however I can relate to that nice fuzzy warm feeling when I look back at "87" and "91". Sweet music, but that's all it is is a memory and today it don't mean sh!t. :lol:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

No baseball allowed, I would have to tuck tale and run. All we cheesy types have is the fabulous Milwaukee Brewers. uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In other words 31 teams have a meaningless season. :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Don't you feel the luv in the air. Speaking of which, it is 45 degrees in Bismarck right now!! Feels great!!


Damnnn...it's a complete blizzard here in TRF.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

40 deg. and bright sunshine....should be fishing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Just was fishing, small northerns in the river. Nothing big enuff to crow about today.

As much as I hate to say it the Vikes do have some classy players. I have a couple friends whose baby ended up in the U of M Hosp. for some problems that were corrected, any way 5 or 6 Vikings stopped by to say Hi to a 1 week old baby. The parents were not even there at that time, but were very close by. I would shake anyone of their hands for that!!


----------

